
Konami Code creator Kazuhisa Hashimoto has died - ChrisArchitect
https://www.polygon.com/2020/2/26/21154655/konami-code-creator-dies-kazuhisa-hashimoto-obituary-contra-gradius-nes
======
ChrisArchitect
⬆️ ⬆️ ⬇️ ⬇️ ⬅️ ️ ⬅️ ️ 🅱️ 🅰️

